# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Virus i gripit të derrave, alarm në Meksikë e SHBA

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

MEKSIKO- Maska në fytyrë për të mos u prekur nga gripi më i ri që ka prekur Meksikën dhe SHBA. Kjo është masa e parë që personat kanë marrë për të shmangur vdekjen e sigurt që u kërcënohet nga ky grip i ri. Zyrtarët meksikanë dhe amerikanë të Shëndetësisë vazhdojnë kërkimet për prova të përhapjes së mëtejshme të një epidemie të virusit të gripit të derrave, pasi shkaktoi vdekjen e më shumë se 68 personave në Meksikë dhe infektoi tetë persona në SHBA. Ndërkohë që në Meksikë janë mbyllur shkollat dhe muzeumet si dhe janë anuluar akitivitetet e tjera publike, zyrtarët e shëndetësisë botërore nuk pranuan të shpallin se situata ka arritur në gjendjen e një pandemie. Por ndërkohë paralajmëruan se raste të reja të gripit të derrave mund të zbulohen, ndërsa virusi po përhapet te njerëzit dhe ka infektuar edhe persona që nuk kishin kontakte me të tjerë. Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë deklaroi se virusi që kishte prekur 12 nga pacientët meksikanë ishte gjenetikisht i njëjtë me një virus të ri të gripit të derrave, të quajtur H1N1, që u zbulua te tetë persona në Kaliforni dhe Teksas, të cilët më vonë u shëruan. Qeveria meksikane deklaroi se virusi kishte shkaktuar vdekjen e 20 personave dhe mund të jetë shkaktari i 48 vdekjeve të tjera. Në total janë raportuar 1004 raste të dyshuara si të infektuara nga ky virus. Ministri i Shëndetësisë, Jose Angel Cordova, gjatë një interviste televizive, u bëri thirrje shtetasve të evitonin turmat e mëdha dhe të përdornin maska në fytyrë, ku shtoi se nuk kishte garanci për faktin se vaksinimi do t'i mbronte nga infeksioni i këtij virusi.

----------


## Orientalist

Do ta merrni vesh se shpejti se ky virus ka ardhur dhe ne Shqiperi.
Vetem gjate rruges per ne Shkoder, nga Fushe-Kruja e deri matane Lacit, ku jetojne shume kaurre katolike, cdo 50-100 metra ke tabela ne rruge qe te thone: Shitet Mish Derri - Shitet Mish Gici (ju hongert Derri dhe Gici them per ata njerez qe banojne atje sa here qe udhetoj per ne Shkoder). Si nuk u ngopen me gjithe misherat e mira dhe te ushqueshme qe ka dhene Zoti i Madh, por te gjithe kaurret katolike vetem te derri e kane mendjen.
Kot nuk eshte ajo shprehja popullore: "Mos ha shume se je bere sikur te ka hyre shiriti i derrit ne bark".
Po per dreq tani na e kane mbushur dhe Tiranen me mish derri, qe si derra u bofshin dhe jane bere, cdo 100 metra shikon dyqane ne lagje te ndryshme ne Tirane.
Por harruan keta rob te Zotit (nuk e di, ose e kane nga injoranca, apo vazhdojne ta hane me qellim), qe Zoti i Madh e ka bere qe mishin e derrit (thiut) te mos e haje as qeni (provojeni po deshet qe ta vertetoni), por e hajne kaurret tane qe jane bere si derra ne sjellje dhe edukate?
Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Apollyon

Mesa mora vesh, ky virus eshte perhap me dashje. 

Se nga kush eshte perhap, nuk dihet!

----------


## pryll

> Mesa mora vesh, ky virus eshte perhap me dashje. 
> 
> Se nga kush eshte perhap, nuk dihet!


shif ditët e ardhshme firmën farmaceutike që do shesi "kurën". 

isoj si me prrallën e gripit të shpendëve

----------


## Kavir

Hahahahhahaah, kjo temë është kryevepër. 
E para për komentet ndaj kaurrëve qafirë që hanë mish derri...si derrat.
E dyta për gripin e derrave.

Pse? Gjysmë ore përpara se të dëgjoja këtë lajm m'u kujtua krejt rastësisht paniku i lopës së çmendur dhe pas tij gripi i shpendëve. Dhe si për dreq thashë "Prit kur të plasi derri apo peshku".

Hap dikush, diku një virus të "lopës së çmendur" (imagjinar apo real, s'ka pikë rëndësie sepse paniku njëlloj vepron) dhe çfarë ndodh? Të gjithë blejnë vetëm pula, derra dhe peshk.
Plas "gripi i shpendëve" dhe atëhere të gjithë me vrap blejnë vetëm lopë, dele dhe peshk.
Tani dmth plasi "gripi i derrave", dhe më në fund e morëm vesh pse nuk duhet të hamë mish derri, po vetëm pula e peshk.

Shikoni pak sa zogj vriten me nj....virus:
1. Bie në mënyrë drastike kërkesa për mish derri, dhe e gjithë kjo sasi e pablerë mish derri do të thotë rritje shitjesh për mish lope (që  nuk çmendet më), dhe për mish pule (që kohët e fundit kanë fituar imunitet ndaj gripit).
2. Industria e mishit të derrit tani duhet të paguajë një mal me para:
therje masive derrash, blerje ilaçesh, dhe sidomos duhet të paguajë edhe Televizionet që të pasqyrojnë "masat drastike" që ndermerr kjo industri për "të ruajtur shëndetin e konsumatorit". (kuptohet që po ai mish derri do shitet pas dy javesh, po sidoqoftë ca ekzemplarë do varrosen vërtet për "ilustrim mediatik").
3. Përfituesja më e madhe sigurisht do jetë Industria Farmaceutike.
4. Përhapja e "gripit të derrave" do jetë një trullosje më shumë që i bëhet trurit të njerëzve që nuk dinë më çfarë të bëjnë:
Të blejnë mish lope me probleme mendore?
Mish pule me ftohje nga të dyja krahët?
Apo mish derri që ka vuajtur nga hipertensioni?
Apo që vrasin mëndjen se mos nesër zbulohet peshk i sëmurë me reumatizëm?

----------


## Edvin83

> A new flu virus suspected of killing at least 60 people in Mexico has the potential to become a pandemic, the World Health Organization's chief says.
> 
> Margaret Chan said the outbreak was a "serious situation" which needed to be followed closely.
> 
> Health experts say tests so far seem to link the illnesses in Mexico with a swine flu virus in the southern US.
> 
> A top US health official said the strain of swine flu had spread widely and could not be contained.
> 
> Ms Chan cut short a visit to the US and returned to Geneva where the WHO's emergency committee met.
> ...


BBC News


Mos e merrni me kaq humor kete virus, sepse ka rrezik qe te shpallet epidemi dhe te vihen ne zbatim kufizime ne levizje dhe gjendje karantine. Ky virus arrin te infektoje njerezit ne mase, dhe edhe nje supervirus mutant i perbere nga evoluimi dhe perzierja e 3 viruseve, gripit te derrit, shpendeve dhe atij te njeriut. Ishalla meksikane te infektuar nuk kane udhetuar per ne Evrope gjate kesaj kohe, sepse edhe po te jene mire tani, periudha e inkubimit zgjat 1-2 jave dhe gjate kesaj kohe mund te infektojne persona te tjere...
Specialistet ende nuk kane arritur ta studiojne kete lloj te ri virusi mutant.

----------


## pryll

> Mos e merrni me kaq humor kete virus.


me humor s'po e morim jo se nuk osh gjo e leht fakti se si po i përdorin ashiqare robt për kavie. se nqs ky virusi siç thuhej në shtyp ka sekuenca gjenetike të përbashkëta me h5n1 dhe ca viruse të tjera artificiale të kohëve të funit, dmth që dhe ky osh brez i ri laboratorik. ti duhet ta dish menoj se mas tamiflusë përflitet rumsfeldi. 

masnej, në synin e nji eksperimenti, ku ka vene më të mira me testu viruset se meksika, kina, indonezia, tajvani, egjypti... ku njerëzit jon si miza në kërcu dhe ku çuditrisht nodhin kto "epidemitë" që marojn mrena dy ditve po vazhdojn me muj nëpër media, duke kap nai rast të veçum kshu si pa dashje anej-knej nëpër botë.

----------


## medaur

e sdo kemi per ke te zihemi pastaj.

----------


## PINK

spaskam qene e thene me shku ne meksike kete vit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Orientalist

Sapo pashe lajmet te TOP-i ne lidhje me "Virusin e Derrave" dhe thashe me vete: O Zot, na ruaj nga derrat, nga ngrenia e derrava, na njerezit qe i hajne derrat, dhe nga njerezit qe i ngjajne derrave.
Me mire mos boje gafe njerei te shkoje andej, se e hongrem ne kur te kthehet  :buzeqeshje:  lol

----------


## Edvin83

Lajm i fundit:

Nje derr i infektuar me gripin e derrave mberrin ne Shqiperi, por theret e hahet sapo prek token shqiptare. As derri as virusi nuk kane mbijetuar!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Lajm i fundit:
> 
> Nje derr i infektuar me gripin e derrave mberrin ne Shqiperi, por theret e hahet sapo prek token shqiptare. As derri as virusi nuk kane mbijetuar!


 :pa dhembe:  lol

Ngushëllimet e mia.

Gjak e dhjam kush e hëngri.

PS: U gjet antivirusi :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edvin83

> lol
> 
> Ngushëllimet e mia.
> 
> Gjak e dhjam kush e hëngri.
> 
> PS: U gjet antivirusi


Meksika do te importoje shqiptare qe te japin gjak per te semuret me gripin e derrave. U zbuluar se gjaku i shqiptarit vret virusin e derrit. Ekspertet mendojne se meqe shqiptaret kane pire ilace te skaduara per sa e sa vite, ata kane fituar imunitet ndaj cdo lloj ilaci e virusi, nuk ka bir virusi qe i infekton shqiptaret tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Besoj se ne shqiptaret ,duhet te jemi e vetmja rrace qe tallet me fatkeqesi te tilla.

----------


## alibaba

Nuk mjafton që vetëm ne shqiptarët të japim gjak. Duhet edhe derrat tanë në parlament, të japin gjak për derrat e sëmurë të Meksikës.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Sapo pashe lajmet te TOP-i ne lidhje me "Virusin e Derrave" dhe thashe me vete: O Zot, na ruaj nga derrat, nga ngrenia e derrava, *na njerezit qe i hajne derrat*, dhe nga njerezit qe i ngjajne derrave.
> Me mire mos boje gafe njerei te shkoje andej, se e hongrem ne kur te kthehet  lol




Si lejohen komente te tilla provokuese dhe gjithmone ofenduese kundra jo turkoarabeve, pastaj pyesni pse i shajme dhe acarohemi..


Turp dhe faqja e zeze per moderatoret qe i lejojne kto tipa te tille.

----------


## EDLIN

Pak ditë më parë se të shfaqej ky virus, degjova se ne nje laborator ishin zhdukur tre flakone me nje virus te modifikuar, mos rastesish eshte i njejti virus ?

----------


## Orientalist

> Si lejohen komente te tilla provokuese dhe gjithmone ofenduese kundra jo turkoarabeve, pastaj pyesni pse i shajme dhe acarohemi..
> 
> 
> Turp dhe faqja e zeze per moderatoret qe i lejojne kto tipa te tille.


Jo more zoteri, ti po ofendon ne kete moment,
1. Dije se Islami im si musliman as nuk ka lidhje me arabet e as me turqit, por Islami eshte i perbotshem,
2. Derrin e hane dhe shume "muslimane", prandaj "kujt t'i djege le ta mbaje", nuk kam asgje personale,
3/a Zoti per ne muslimanet sic e ka ndaluar derrin e ka ndaluar dhe prostitucionin, alkoolin etj... prandaj... ne asnje vend musliman nuk ke persona me SIDE (sepse muslimanet e kane rreptesisht te ndaluar te bejne marredhenieje jashte martesore); 3/b ne boten islame nuk ke vrajse per shkak te pirjes se alkoolit (sepse muslimanet e kane rreptesisht te ndaluar te pijne pije alkoolike, vere, raki, vodka etj., por kemi me mijera lloje te tjera pijesh freskuese, qe nuk na demtojne shendetin...); 3/c muslimanet nuk e hane derrin (sepse per ata Allahu-Zoti e ka ndaluar ngrenien e atij mishi, por ka lejuar ngrenien e 1000 kafsheve te tjera qe nuk na e demtojne shendetin)...

*Si jane ndaluar keto gjera ne Islam (te gjitha me argumente):*

1. Prostitucioni - (ne Kur'an thuhet: mos iu afroni imoralitetit - dhe nuk eshte thene largohuni, sepse mosafrimi eshte vetvetiu mosberie);
2. Alkooli - (ne Kur'an thuhet: Alkooli eshte nena e te gjitha te keqijave - dhe eshte plotesuar me thenien: Kemi krijuar per ju ushqime dhe pije te shumta dhe te fresketa)
3. Derri (thiu) - (Ne Kur'an thuhet: jua kemi ndaluar ngrenien e mishit te derrit, por kemi krijuar lloje te tjera ushqimesh te dobishme per ju, qe plotesohet nga shprehja tjeter: Ne dime ate qe ju nuk e dini)

*Pse jane ndaluar keto gjera per muslimanet (dhe per te gjithe njerezit qe duan te besojne Islamin):*
1 (dhe te vetme): Per te ruajtur te paster krijesen NJERI qe e krijoi KRIJUESI i MADH, qe e plotesojme me thenien nga Kur'ani: "Ne nuk i beme padrejtesi atyre, por ata i bene padrejtesi vetes se tyre".

Kjo eshte e verteta e bazuar ne argumente i nderuar, por e verteta u prish syte juve dhe u verbon!

Paqja e Zotit qofte mbi ju!
Tirane-Shqiperi

P.S. Ne artikullin tjeter do ta sqaroj ne shqip se cfare thote shkenca per mishin e derrit, per alkoolin dhe per prostitucionin, me fakte nga shkencetaret e krishtere perendimore, nga Perendimi dhe Europa e te cileve shpiken te gjitha semundjet moderne!
P.S./1 Nuk kane faj moderatoret, sepse perseri nuk kam ofenduar askend, sic nuk kam ofenduar dhe ne mesazhet e tjera, por i kerkoj moderatoreve dhe pronareve te forumit te tregohen te sinqerte, dhe ta lejojne fjalen e lire dhe te vertete, te bazuar ne fakte dhe argumente, qe te transmetohet! Faleminderit!

----------


## derjansi

orentalist po per lopen e cmenme ose gripin e pulave ca thot kurani 

o debil arabije

----------


## Alienated

Do ngordhin gjithe derrat?!?

----------

